# Handyman lover, 44, of murdered Queens mom Orsolya Gaal gets 25 years in prison after pleading guilty to manslaughter in sweetheart deal - despite sla



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

good riddance to both

the woman below had an affair with the handyman and brought him to her marriage bed during her affair
while husband on trip with his oldest, the mother stayed home with her youngest boy 
the handyman came to the house while the kid was in his room listening to music and after they done their deed she tried to break up with him
the handyman murdered the woman and the police came to the house and arrested her son on false charges

for some of you, what does it mean arresting a boy on false charges? means the boy had to be investigated and see his mothers dead body photos. 

*Handyman lover, 44, of murdered Queens mom Orsolya Gaal gets 25 years in prison after pleading guilty to manslaughter in sweetheart deal - despite slashing her throat and stabbing her at least 40 times before dumping her in a bag*

*David Bonola, 44, accepted a plea deal from the Queens District Attorney's Office on Wednesday *
*He pleaded guilty to manslaughter, not murder, and will be sentenced to 25 years in prison with five years of supervised release afterwards *
*Bonola brutally stabbed the Gaal multiple times in her home while her teenage son was upstairs in his room *
*The pair had been having an on-off affair which she tried to end; Bonola snapped and stabbed her 50 times*
*He put her mutilated body in a duffel bag and dragged it down the street before dumping it by the road*
*Gaal's husband her two sons have not yet publicly commented on the plea deal but the DA's office insists they were consulted throughout *


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

She is trash who brought trash into the house and now her whole family has been blown to bits for her actions.

The bright side is that the husband is at least not stuck with paying alimony.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, somehow I don’t think she ever planned to give up her upper middle class life for an illegal handyman. My guess is the lenient plea deal was because her family didn’t want all of that coming out in a trial. Her husband’s eulogy at her memorial was all about what a wonderful person she was. That’s the story the family’s going with so no place for those dirty little details there.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It's amazing how many murders are as a result of one or the other spouse cheating. Its hard to see how it's not murder but I guess it wasn't premeditated.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Openminded said:


> Yeah, somehow I don’t think she ever planned to give up her upper middle class life for an illegal handyman. My guess is the lenient plea deal was because her family didn’t want all of that coming out in a trial. Her husband’s eulogy at her memorial was all about what a wonderful person she was. That’s the story the family’s going with so no place for those dirty little details there.


why would her husband say or show up to her memorial?


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

if you check her facebook account https://www.facebook.com/orsolya.gaal.9
you can see most of her post about herself and few about her family, husband and kids. like someone seeking attention.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

blackclover3 said:


> why would her husband say or show up to her memorial?


Good question.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

If I found out my husband had been doing that shiiit behind my back, I wouldn't even arrange his funeral. He lost me as a wife the minute he ****ed another woman. Someone else can arrange his funeral while I party. I wouldn't stop loving him but certainly would hate what he did. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It was apparently a very loving memorial. I would never have done it — there would have been no memorial at all if my former husband had been murdered by his AP — but her husband gave her quite a nice one. Maybe for their sons or maybe for his own reasons but certainly more than most betrayed spouses are capable of doing.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

I mean, it's a horrible story! She didn't do right by her family, and she got killed for her choices sadly. Nobody deserves to die like that though.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dictum Veritas said:


> The way I feel about the way she was stabbing her husband and kids in the back, I am not so sure about what is deserved.


I think it's a little much to wish death on somebody for cheating. It's a little extreme. I wouldn't wish death on my own worst enemy. Not good for karma anyway.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> It's amazing how many murders are as a result of one or the other spouse cheating. Its hard to see how it's not murder but I guess it wasn't premeditated.


Premeditation is only an element of first degree murder. Second degree only requires intent to kill. Manslaughter, no intent .


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

GC1234 said:


> I think it's a little much to wish death on somebody for cheating. It's a little extreme. I wouldn't wish death on my own worst enemy. Not good for karma anyway.


How many times have you been cheated on? Believe you me, death is the least of what I wished on those who cheated on me.

Have you any idea the trail of destruction and devastation these adulterous scum leave behind them, especially if you really loved the person they pretended to be?

To me adultery is murder of the soul and it's worse in some ways to murder itself.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

What a tragic story. Cheating is deplorable, but that doesn’t take away the fact that this woman was a human being who was brutally murdered.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dictum Veritas said:


> How many times have you been cheated on? Believe you me, death is the least of what I wished on those who cheated on me.
> 
> Have you any idea the trail of destruction and devastation these adulterous scum leave behind them, especially if you really loved the person they pretended to be?
> 
> To me adultery is murder of the soul and it's worse in some ways to murder itself.


I think that's being just a tad dramatic. I have been cheated on. It was horrible, and fell into depression. But I never desired for the person to die, no matter how bad I felt. That's a little much.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Dictum Veritas said:


> How many times have you been cheated on? Believe you me, death is the least of what I wished on those who cheated on me.
> 
> Have you any idea the trail of destruction and devastation these adulterous scum leave behind them, especially if you really loved the person they pretended to be?
> 
> To me adultery is murder of the soul and it's worse in some ways to murder itself.


But don’t let what someone did to you, change you or take away empathy for others. Just on a human level, this murder was horrific and the fact that she was cheating doesn’t negate that.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> if you check her facebook account https://www.facebook.com/orsolya.gaal.9
> you can see most of her post about herself and few about her family, husband and kids. like someone seeking attention.


I'm not defending her in any way, shape or form, but unless you are friends with her on FB you aren't seeing everything she posted. It would just be public stuff like profile pics.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Openminded said:


> Good question.


Just for appearances sake.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

*Deidre* said:


> But don’t let what someone did to you, change you or take away empathy for others. Just on a human level, this murder was horrific and the fact that she was cheating doesn’t negate that.


Sorry, but I have no empathy for this woman because she's an adulteress.

I feel truly empathy with her husband and kids, but she damned herself and pulled her family partway into hell as well.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Just for appearances sake.


I can't even figure myself going to her funeral as her husband even for appearance sake. She would have been so dead to me the burial would have become her parent's concern.

I'd not even attend for the sake of the kids. I'd explain to them why, but as her husband, there would have been no way to get me in that church (farce of a religious burial for an unrepentant adulteress) or grave-side. She would have become persona-non-grata to me immediately.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Your opinion has been noted and rejected.
> 
> I am a hot blooded man and my rage is justified when felt, as is the rest of the range of emotions I am capable of.


That's fine, I don't have the right to define who you are. It's just not what I would wish on someone.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

GC1234 said:


> That's fine, I don't have the right to define who you are. It's just not what I would wish on someone.


I would not wish it on someone, but when karma plays it's hand against the adulterous, even in the most vile of manners, I shall not shed a tear.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I just found the lavish praise he poured on at the memorial (which apparently was not private) to be odd. Maybe he decided to focus on the person he thought she was. Shaking my head. Hopefully, he has sold the house and will never see that neighborhood again.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

The “handy man” looks creepy, I don’t get what that was about. Not that adultery could ever make sense but, just a weird story.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dictum Veritas said:


> I would not wish it on someone, but when karma plays it's hand against the adulterous, even in the most vile of manners, I shall not shed a tear.


Ok, that I can get on board with. I won't shed a tear b/c I don't know the person. But it doesn't mean kids didn't lose their mom. It's still sad, regardless of her 'getting what some think she deserved'.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> The “handy man” looks creepy, I don’t get what that was about. Not that adultery could ever make sense but, just a weird story.


Yes, he is. I’ve seen some really odd photos of him. Her husband was attractive and successful and from all accounts she had a great life. You obviously never know what actually goes on in a marriage but no one who knew her could imagine why she would be involved with him. I followed that case from the beginning and I still have trouble accepting that she chose him to have an affair with.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Openminded said:


> Yes, he is. I’ve seen some really odd photos of him. Her husband was attractive and successful and from all accounts she had a great life. You obviously never know what actually goes on in a marriage but no one who knew her could imagine why she would be involved with him. I followed that case from the beginning and I still have trouble accepting that she chose him to have an affair with.


Yea, I wasn't expecting that. 😬 I think there is more to this story (and their marriage) than we will ever really know.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

I feel bad for the husband. I feel bad for their kids. I think the husband was doing what he needed to do to bring comfort to her family, but I doubt he was feeling what he was saying. I would imagine he was in so much shock and was operating on adrenaline.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> good riddance to both
> 
> the woman below had an affair with the handyman and brought him to her marriage bed during her affair
> while husband on trip with his oldest, the mother stayed home with her youngest boy
> ...


Not exactly a raving beauty.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

In practical terms, the prosecution and police would recommend showing for the wayward’s funeral, as it would sway a jury. Therefore a preemptive strike.


----------



## Sprinkles87 (3 mo ago)

Even if she cheated on her husband, no one ever deserves to get brutally murdered. I don't even wish murder on my worst enemy. Now their children are left without a mother. That was still someone's mother.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

*Deidre* said:


> Yea, I wasn't expecting that. 😬 I think there is more to this story (and their marriage) than we will ever really know.



I didn't read all the replies...

Here is the only thing I will add to this story, and admittedly, I can't say if the same thing was happening here, but no one knows...

I live in the metro area,,,, Just like the woman and her husband, the people around here have ridiculous wealth, and I have come to realize that they operate by a separate set of rules than the average Joe on the street..

Many couples in this scenario, have different sets of rules when it comes to their marriages and sex lives...In a number of these cases, they have a "sham" marriage, in the sense that they have a family, kids, etc, they make appearances, attend functions as a couple, but the guy is banging every intern and admin assistant he can get a hand on, and she is doing the same with personal trainers and contractors..And here is the kicker...They are doing it with the full knowledge of the other...Seems bizarre to some, and not to others...I have even heard stories where the guy is gay, but wants a "normal" life with biological kids and family, but does he thing on the side,.,,and she does the same...

The woman doesn't leave, because she likes the lavish lifestyle and is getting her needs met, and he wants to make it appear like he has a normal life and family, and knows if he leaves her, hell have to pay her huge, so they keep it going...

The husband could also be a **** and gets off on what she was doing...Who the eff knows? 

I guess the only reason I bring this up, is that perhaps the story has a twisted back plot that no one is aware of and the husband is laying low, because he doesn't want it to all come out in the public...It would obviously look terrible...

I wouldn't wish anyone be butchered and stuffed in a suitcase and dumped on the highway for exercising bad judgement even if it was a case of garden variety infidelity..,,,, That's horrible...And I am not a woman, but I know women often find themselves in this position even when its a conventional dating or marriage situation, petrified that something like this can happen and drag their feet out of fear for their lives, hoping the guy would just go away, rather than be told its over...


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> I didn't read all the replies...
> 
> Here is the only thing I will add to this story, and admittedly, I can't say if the same thing was happening here, but no one knows...
> 
> ...


You’re so right - any of these points could be plausible explanations. It’s just so tragic, and maybe nothing at all can really explain it away.😔


----------

